# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ενας νεος φιλος!

## johnakos32

Καλησπερα σε ολο το φορουμ σημερα μια ευχαριστη εκπληξη μας περιμενε , το πρωι ηρθε ενα πουλακι διπλα στα καναρινια μου σε μια γλαστρα πανω το ειδε ο πατερας μου και του εριξε ενα πανι πανω του και αυτο χωρις να πολυ αντιδρασει απο οτι μου ειπε το επιασε.το εβαλε σε ενα κλουβακι με νερο και μιγμα σπορων για καναρινια και αμεσως ηπιε νερο και απειτα αρχισει να τρωει , δεν ξερω τι πουλι ειναι και τι πρεπει να κανω για αυτο ρωταω και εσας εδω να μου πειτε αν ειναι καποιο αγριο να το αφησω αμεσως. Πριν απο λιγο ηρθα σε εποικοινωνεια τηλεφωνικος με τον θειο μου που εχει κυριως καναρινια και μου ειπε οτι μαλλον ειναι καποιο πουλακι η καρδερινοκαναρο η φλωροκαναρο που η εφυγε η το αφησαν επητιδες λογω του ελαφρος κιτρινου χρωματος στα φτερα του, το πουλακι εχει μεγαλο ραμφος σαν καρδερινας θα ελεγα και ειναι καφε-γκρι, περιμενω απαντησεις σας για το ειδος και τι πρεπει να κανω σχετικα με αυτο.

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα,

ένα μικρό καρδερινάκι είναι. Τώρα εάν είναι εκτροφής ή όχι, θα το καταλάβεις στην πορεία, αλλά για να ήρθε στο μπαλκόνι σου, ίσως να το έσκασε απο κάποιον..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Xωρις να πω με σιγουριά....

Εχω την εντύπωση πως είναι γεννημένο σε κλουβί.

----------


## johnakos32

Ευχαριστω πολυ θα το δω αργοτερα τοτε το κραταω σε καραντινα λοιπον και βλεπουμε, να του παρω καποιυς συγκεκριμενους σπορους για αυτο ? προσταπαρον θα το κρατησω οποτε θα παω να του παρω κλουβακι και αν ειναι οτι αλλο χρειαζεται.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μικρό σε ηλικία και από ότι φαίνεται για να είναι πεινασμένο θα το έσκασε από το κλουβί του. 
Αλλά αν είναι πιασμένο πώς και δεν βρήκε τροφή, ότι και να κάνουμε έχει παρκάκια και γρασίδι σε μερικά μέρη... ίσως να μην έβρισκε...!
Θα δούμε στην πορεία και ανάλογα με την συμπεριφορά του θα πράξεις...

Είναι επίσης πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο, και ίσως να χρειαστεί εκ μέρους σου πλούσια διατροφή για να ανακτήσει δυνάμεις... και να τα καταφέρει...!!!
Αν είναι όντως άγριο όμως, όπως δήλωσες, ξέρουμε όλοι που είναι η θέση του!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

εμενα παιδια μου φαινεται αγριο με μια ματια......

αλλα για να ρθε στο μπαλκονι σου πιθανον να φυγε απο καποιον.

----------


## ninos

> .......... να του παρω καποιυς συγκεκριμενους σπορους για αυτο ? ...........


Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ Γιάννη.. 

*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*

----------


## ninos

και εδώ 

*Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή*



Εαν σου φαίνονται όλα αυτά δύσκολα, πάρε απο ένα super market νυφάδες βρώμης, κάνε τις σκόνη στο multi και μετά πρόσθεσε στο multi και φέτες το αυγό ώστε να γίνει και αυτό σκόνη μαζί με την βρώμη.  Σέρβιρε το μαζί με ΚΙΑ, Καμελίνα ή και σπόρο βασιλικού.

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν καθαρο καρδερινακι ,θα ηταν πιο ξεκαθαρα << ΑΕΚαρα >> στα φτερα ! το κιτρινο ειναι αχνο ,αλλα δεν ξερω μηπως απλα ειναι σε κακη κατασταση,λερωμενα και για αυτο δεν φαινεται 

το σουλουπι παντως ειναι καρδερινας ΄και αν ηταν καρδερινοκαναρο ,συνηθως θυμιζει περισσοτερο καναρινι ... θα μας πουν αυτοι που ξερουν απο υβριδια 

παντως για να παει να φαει ,μαλλον σκαστο ειναι απο αλλο κλουβι .Οχι απαραιτητα εκτροφης ,αλλα μπορει να το ειχαν και κει πιασμενο απο πολυ μικρο ή να ειναι απο καμμια φωλια κλεμμενο 

ακομα και τα εκτροφης ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ηρεμα στο κλουβι ,οταν ειναι μικρα 

αν ειναι πιασμενο ,εστω και μικρο να ηταν οταν πιαστηκε  ,θα ξερει να τρωει σπορους αν τους δοθουν στη μορφη της φυσης ,πχ ταραξακο που αρχισε να βγαινει στα παρκα , βασιλικο σποριασμενο κλπ

----------


## johnakos32

να και ένα μικρό βιντεάκι με τον μικρούλη καθάρισα κλουβί έβαλα λευκό χαρτί να ελέγξω τις κουτσουλιες του βρώμη με αυγό και βασιλικό φαγάκι και φρέσκο νερό. Διχνει πολύ καλύτερα από εχθές ήρεμος και άκουσα και τιτιβίσματα του

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη μπορεις να ξαναβγαλεις μια ακομα φωτο ,τωρα που το πουλακι μαλλον θα εχει κανει και μπανακι; 

αν συγκρινουμε εδω πχ το καρδερινακι του Βασιλη (αλλα και πολλα αλλα .αυτο το βαζω σαν κοντινη ρεαλιστικη φωτο )






εχει ξεκαθαρη κιτρινη φτερουγα ,ενω στο δικο σου ειναι θαμπη  και με προβληματιζει ως προς την καθαροτητα του πουλιου ως καρδερινα (αν και το κεφαλι ειναι καρδερινισιο )

----------


## xarhs

να πω την αληθεια παιδια , εγω μολις το ειδα μου πηγε στο μυαλο οτι ειναι σπινακι , αλλα μολις ειδα το κεφαλι λεω δεν μπορει , σιγουρα καρδερινα ειναι.....

δημητρη η ουρα δεν ειναι λιγο μεγαλη για καρδερινα??????

----------


## johnakos32

Λοιπον θελω να προσθεσω οτι εχω αγορασει μιγμα σπορων για καρδερινες συσκευασμενο (αν θελετε να αναφερω και την μαρκα) επισηςπηρα λιναροσπορο τριμμενο και γυρη μην τυχον το βοηθησω κατα καποιο τροπο υπαρχει ηδη στο κλουβι η βρωμη με το αυγο και καθαρο νερο καθημερινα.Οσο για την φωτο αυριο πρωι θα ανεβασω μια αμεσως μετα που θα του βαλω μπανιερα(να προσθεσω και σταγονες μηλοξυδο η οχι?)θα ηθελα να πω οτι στο πετ που πηγα γιοα την τροφη μου ειπαν λογω οτι ειναι φετινο και δεν εχει ντυθει ακομα πρεπει να ειναι μονιμος εσωτερικα σε μια κουτα μεσα μεχρι να μαδησει τελειως και να μην βγει καθολου μεχρι να ντυθει αλλιως υπαρχει κινδινος να πεθανει τον οκτωμβρη. τι πρεπει να κανω? υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην ειναι καρδερινακι?

----------


## jk21

Χαρη και αυτη σωστη παρατηρηση (για την ουρα ) 

Γιαννη καλα εκανες για το μιγμα που πηρες αλλα και για τα αλλα .Σαφως μπορεις να το αναφερεις .Μονο εταιριες λιανικης απαγορευουν οι κανονισμοι .η αναφορα ονοματων εμπορικων σκευασματων επιτρεπεται σαφεστατα !


τωρα για το << μουτιασμα >> που αναφερεις (αυτο που περιγραφει ο πετ σοπας  ) εχω γνωμη ,αλλα ας αφησω και κανεναν εμπειρο στα ιθαγενη ,να σχολιασει τις συνηθειες των λιγο πιο παλιων (ισως και οχι μονο ) << εμπειρων >>

----------


## johnakos32

εγω αυτο που μπορω να δω ειναι οτι υπαρχη εξικιωση με το κλουβι οπως φενεται και στο βιντεο και δεν ειναι τοσο τρομαγμενο τωρα πιστευω επισης οτι μηπως του λοιπουν τιποτα βιταμινεσ και το φτερωματου ειναι θαμπο , επισης το δικο μου ειναι ολο γκρι-καφε ενω στου βασιλη βλεπω ασπρο απο κατω. multivit στο νερο να βαλω αυριο? η τροφη ειναι αυτη 

 

τον λιναροσπορο στο μειγμα μαζι η σε ξεχωριστο δοχειο?

----------


## jk21

αν και εχει η τροφη ,καλο θα του κανουν λιγα ω3 παραπανω αν βαλεις και λιγο λιναρι επιπλεον στο μιγμα (πολυ λιγο ) να βοηθησουν και το φτερωμα  .Δεν χρειαζεται ομως συχνα και ιδιατερα τωρα που μπαινουμε για τα καλα στην περιοδο << συντηρησης >> 

Την παρατηρησα την εξοικειωση ,οπως και την προτιμηση του στην γλυστριδα (; )

----------


## ninos

> ......ηθελα να πω οτι στο πετ που πηγα γιοα την τροφη μου ειπαν λογω οτι ειναι φετινο και δεν εχει ντυθει ακομα πρεπει να ειναι μονιμος εσωτερικα σε μια κουτα μεσα μεχρι να μαδησει τελειως και να μην βγει καθολου μεχρι να ντυθει αλλιως υπαρχει κινδινος να πεθανει τον οκτωμβρη. τι πρεπει να κανω ;


Να τον κλειδωσεις μεσα στο μαγαζι (κουτα) μεχρι να αλλαξει μυαλα. Ρε τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε απο δαυτους..

----------


## jk21

ο πετ σοπας δεν το βγαλε απο το μυαλο του Στελιο ... δεν ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που << μουτιαζουν >> ακομα τα πουλια τους και απο την συγκεκριμενη διαδικασια και την πεποιθηση οτι ετσι πετυχενετε ημερεμα του πουλιου και γινεται καλο δασκαλεμα ,ε ... εχει παραμεινει και στους νεοτερους το ημερεμα ,εστω και αν το μουτεμα γινεται ανευ σκοταδιου .Αλλα ας τα πουνε καλυτερα αυτοι που ξερουν

----------


## johnakos32

το εβαλα και εκανε μπανακι πρωι πρωι  αν και μετα που στεγνωσε δεν ειχε διαφορες  σκεφτομαι οτι ισως ειναι μικροτερο απο 2 μηνςν και δν εχει περασει καν ακομα την πρωτη μ,ικρη πτεροροια και για αυτο ειναι ετσι σκουρα τα χρωματα .....

----------


## ninos

Γιαννη,
βγαλε καμια φωτογραφια αυριο το πουλακι  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

> το εβαλα και εκανε μπανακι πρωι πρωι  αν και μετα που στεγνωσε δεν ειχε διαφορες  σκεφτομαι οτι ισως ειναι μικροτερο απο 2 μηνςν και δν εχει περασει καν ακομα την πρωτη μ,ικρη πτεροροια και για αυτο ειναι ετσι σκουρα τα χρωματα .....


28-9-13

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει αν όντως είναι καρδερίνα ?

Γιάννη μπορεις να μας τραβήξεις μία φωτό τον λαιμό του.... κάτω απο το ράμφος ?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εχω μια υποψία ότι είναι θηλυκό καρδερινοκάναρο.

----------


## mitsman

Ποιο ειναι ρε παιδια το ερωτημα του φιλου μας για το μικρο πουλακι για να καταλαβω και εγω να του απαντησω γιατι με ολα αυτα τα ασχετα με μπερδεψατε!

----------


## jk21

> Γιαννη μπορεις να ξαναβγαλεις μια ακομα φωτο ,τωρα που το πουλακι μαλλον θα εχει κανει και μπανακι; 
> 
> αν συγκρινουμε εδω πχ το καρδερινακι του Βασιλη (αλλα και πολλα αλλα .αυτο το βαζω σαν κοντινη ρεαλιστικη φωτο )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εχει ξεκαθαρη κιτρινη φτερουγα ,ενω στο δικο σου ειναι θαμπη  και με προβληματιζει ως προς την καθαροτητα του πουλιου ως καρδερινα (αν και το κεφαλι ειναι καρδερινισιο )






Mετεφερα τα off  topic μηνυματα εκει  *Ενωση καρδερινάδων GBC. (ποστ 69 και μετα )*που ειναι πιο σχετικα 

Το ερωτημα Δημητρη ,ειναι αν προκειται για καρδερινα ή καρδερινοκαναρο (το πιθανοτερο ) ή καποιο αλλο υβριδιο καρδερινας 
Τοσο εγω οσο και ο Χαρης (εγω μιλησα για την μη υπαρξη καθαρου λαμπερου κιτρινου στα φτερα πτησης , παρα το καρδερινισιο κεφαλι και συμπληρωσε για υπαρξη μακρυτερης ουρας απο καρδερινα ο Χαρης .Ο Βασιλης εδωσε και το στοιχειο οτι πρεπει να ειναι θηλυκο και υποθετω θα το δικαιολογησει 

καλη συνεχεια και συγνωμη προσωπικα ,στο Γιαννη που ανοιξε το θεμα ,για την συμμετοχη μου στα off topic που μετακινησα

----------


## mitsman

Το σουλουπι και το χρωμα (εκτος του κιτρινου στα φτερα) δειχνουν ξεκαθαρα ενα καρδερινακι...
Η ελειψη κιτρινου θα μπορουσα να την δικαιολογησω στο οτι πιαστηκε προσφατα σε ποντικοκολλα η οποια τα διαλυει τα πουλια, ομως τα ποδια της δειχνουν ενα πουλι οχι προσφατα πιασμενου πουλιου, ισως ακομη και γεννημενο στο κλουβι!
Μια φωτο απο την πλατη του πουλιου θεωρω θα μας βοηθησει!

----------


## ninos

> Εχω μια υποψία ότι είναι θηλυκό καρδερινοκάναρο.


τα καρδερινοκαρα, εχουν κεφαλι κ σουλουπι καναρινιων. Συμφωνω με τον Δημητρη. Απλα το πουλακι ειναι πολυ ταλαιπωρημενο κ συντομα πιστευω πως θα φανει το κιτρινο στις φτερουγες του. Σχετικα με το φυλο του, δεν ξερω που το στηριζεις Βασιλη..

Οπως να εχει ειναι σε καλα χερια παντως  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

καλημεριζω και πως μου ζητησατε εχω καινουριες φωτογραφιες απο το πουλακι  εχω την εντυπωση οτι αρχισε να ασπραζει ελεφρα απο κατω και βρικα 5-6 πουπουλα στο κουβι που πιθαναλογο οτι αρχισε να περναει πτεροιροια, οριστε και οι φωτογραφιες . Οταν πηγαινω κοντα του κανει κατι τιτιβισματακια τπτ αλλο πανει την ουρα πανω κατω και με κοιταει .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι θηλυκό καρδερινοκάναρο.

----------


## johnakos32

συγνωμη για ην διπολη απαντηση αλλα ισως σας βοηθησουν και αυτες

----------


## lagreco69

Και εγω περισσοτερο για καρδερινοκαναρο το βλεπω, εαν δεν ειναι καποιο αλλο ειδος, για καρδερινα οχι. 




> 


Τα χρωματα ταιριαζουν πολυ, με την μικρη μου.

----------


## johnakos32

η φτερουγιτσα του δν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτη της καρδερινας, θα ηθελα να ρωτησω Βασιλη πως φαινεται το φυλο του.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν είμαι ο ειδικός για να κρίνω το φύλο του.

Αλλά ...πληροφοριακα τα αρσενικά καρδενοκάναρα τα καταλαβαίνεις τον πρώτο μηνα της ζωής τους απο κάτω απο τον λαιμό υπάρχει το πορτοκαλί χρώμα.

Και με κάνει να πιστευω πως είναι θηλύκό γιατί ο εκτροφέας του το άφησε να φύγει....δυστυχώς.

----------


## johnakos32

Θα ηθελα να σχολιασω κατι ακομα αν διακρινω καλα του λαγκρεκο εχει πιο αχνα χρωματα στα φτερα η μου φαινεται?τι φυλο του μαλλον ειναι θηλυκο αλλα αυτο δεν εχει καμια σημασια μιας και οτι ειναι να κανει σαν αρσενικο θα το κανει και σαν θηλυκο. σιγουρα τι ειναι θα το μαθουμε αρκετα αργοτερα μεχρι τοτε συνεχιζω οπως τωρα και δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα αλλο ? να μπει καλυτερα σε εσωτερικο χωρο η εκει που ειναι?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ειναι καρδερινα!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Να μαι και παλι σημερα καθως πηγα να ελενξω αν ολα ειναι ενταξει ειδα τον μικρο να κοιματε μεσα στην ταιστρα με την τροφη δεν ξερω γιατι το εκανε αυτο αρχικα νομιζα οτι πεθανε η οτι κολλησε και δεν μπορουσε να βγει, αλλα μαλλον οχι . Του εχω βαλει ενα πανι απο πανο γιατι εχει λιγο κρυο και στο σημειο που ειναι αερα ωστε να μην κρυωνει , επισης κατι αλλο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι δεν εφαγε ολη την γλυστριδα οπου συνηθως την εξαφανιζε σε λιγα λεπτα μολις. ( εχει αρχισει και βγαζει κατι χρυσαφι φτερακια στην φτερουγα του απο πανω) να τον βγαλω απο εκει η να τον αφησω?

----------


## mitsman

Παναγια μου... τι κανει??? θα τρελαθω..... μηπως κρυωνει το πουλακι???
το ειχα δει και εγω μια φορα, ενα θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο το ειχε κανει αλλα ειχε πεθανει εκει μεσα! τωρα το γιατι δεν ξερω.... εγω θα το εβγαζα εξω και θα το εβαζα μεσα στο σπιτι!

----------


## johnakos32

> ενα θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο το ειχε κανει !


μαλλον το απο εκει πηρε και το κανει χαχαχαχαχαχα το εβαλα μεσα αν και το τρομαξα για να το βγαλω απο την ταιστρα , εξω που ηταν το ειχα σκεπασει προληπτικα με πανι...

----------


## johnakos32

το εβαλα στο κλουβι αλλα αν και ξυπνησε και εκανε ενα τσιρ ξανα επεσε για βαθυ υπνο μεσα στην ταιστρα και δεν ξυπναει μονο αναπνει τι το χαιδευω τι την ουρα του τραβαω ελεφρα τι φωτα αναβω τι κελαιδισματα βαζω τιποτα εκει  κοιματε τι να πω.......

----------


## Efthimis98

Βγάλε το από κει... ίσως να μην μπορεί να βγει!!!
Καλό είναι να το ξυπνήσεις και αν δεν βγει να βγάλεις την ταΐστρα μέσα στο σπίτι και να την ανοίξεις. Μην το αφήσεις όλο το βράδυ, ίσως να "φύγει" από κοντά σου.
Πρόσεξε, εμένα το έκανε το zebra finch παλιά αλλά πλέον το έκοψε...

----------


## johnakos32

Το ιδιο μεχρι στιγμης.............

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ελεος...

Αφηστε το πουλάκι να ηρεμήσει.

Γιάννη το αφήνεις μόνιμα σε εσωτερικό χωρο....και το ξεχνάς...εντελώς.

Να έχει τροφή και νερό.

Ουτε κοντα να πηγαινεις μέχρι να συνηθίσει.

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη το πιανεις αυτην την στιγμη και κοιτας  μεσα στο στομα του εαν εχει τιποτα λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα εκτος απο το φυσιολογικο ροδαλο του χρωμα. 

Επισης αμεσα! ανεβασε μια καθαρη φωτογραφια, παραμεριζοντας τα πουπουλα κατα μηκος της κοιλιας του βρεχοντας τα δαχτυλα σου με χλυαρο νερο. οπως στην φωτογραφια παρακατω. 



Το πουλι στο video φαινεται πολυ ασχημα.

----------


## mitsman

Αν το αφησεις το πουλι ετσι θα πεθανει.... κινησου γρηγορα!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

οσο αναφορα το ραμφος δεν εχει τιποτα ειναι κανονικα ολαοριστε και η φωτο ελπιζω να βοηθησαα το αφησα να ηρεμησει για την ωρα....... αυτο δεν εγινε επειδη πλησιασα και χωθηκε η κατι τετοιο βγηκα και το ειδα χωμενο εκει μεσα , δεν νομιζω να ευθυνομαι εγω για το ολο αυτο εκτος και αν κανω λαθος...

----------


## ninos

Το πουλακι ειναι αρρωστο !!! Δεν ειναι λογικο να μην αντιδρα. Δες κοιλια κ κουτσουλιες αμεσα, μπας κ προλαβεις να κανεις τιποτα

----------


## ninos

η φωτο ειναι πολυ θολη Γιαννη. Δεν νομιζω να καταλαβει καποιος τιποτα

----------


## johnakos32

καποιες απο τισ σημερινες και χθεσινες κουτσουλιες του καθως και η ποιο προσφατη στην ταιστρα μεσα

----------


## lagreco69

Πρεπει να δουμε την κοιλια του Γιαννη. 

Σε συγκριση με αυτες τις φωτογραφιες, τι διαφορες βλεπεις στο μικρο σου?

----------


## johnakos32

η κοιλια του μικρουλικου ειναι σαν την πρωτη με την μονη διαφορα οτι κατω ειναι ποιο προς το πορτοκαλι ισως εχει λιγο παραπανω λιπος,ισως απλα να κρυωνε και αρρωστησε ελαφρα κατι αλλο οπως αυτα στο εσωτερικο του ραμφους του στην κοιλια του δν βλεπω .... επισης η καρινα του ειναι ποιο εξω απο την πρωτη φωτο σαν την δευτερη θα ελεγα ισως οχι σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο ομως.

----------


## johnakos32

δυστηχως ο μικρος μας αφησε σημερα τα ξημερωτα στις 5 και μιση με προορισμο τον παραδεισο οπυ θα μπορει πλεον να ανοιξει τα φτερα του και να πεταξει ελευθερα. Αντιο μικρουλη σε ευχαριστω για οσο ησουν διπλα μου και συγχωρεσε με αν δεν σου προσφερα ολα αυτα που αξιζες . πανω που ειχε αρχισει να βγαζει νεα φτερακια και να διχνει χαρουμενο συνεβη αυτο.... η τελευταια φωτογραφια του ηταν αυτη...

----------


## jk21

Κριμα .... ας αναπαυθει απο τον Δημιουργο του

----------


## mitsman

Σε αυτη την φωτο  μοιαζει με φλωρι.... λυπαμαι πολυ....

----------


## BugsBunny

Καλώς ήρθες. . .

----------


## mitsman

> Καλώς ήρθες. . .


τι εννοεις Χρήστο?

----------


## johnakos32

Οντως εμοιαζε λιγο ποιο πρασινοπο πιστευω πως ειναι ο κακος φωτισμος λογο το ηταν βραδυ δεν ειχε βγει ο ηλιος αλλιος εμοιαζει ποιο καφε με κιτρινο.... τωρα σε τι καλως ηρθα δεν καταλαβενω

----------

